# Wife Has a Job Offer in Dubai - What Should I do?



## Tortfeasor (Aug 24, 2008)

My wife has been offered a great job in Dubai. I am an attorney here in the US, though I have no idea how desirable that may be in Dubai

What do attorneys make in Dubai on average? I am also open to business related positions (I am a business owner and have an economics background).

I understand my wife cannot sponsor me (she is not a doctor, teacher, etc.)Should I just go on over and try to find an employer to sponsor me within 60 days? Or only come if I can get a job offfer while still in the states? 

I want my wife to be able to accept the position, but we cannot afford to have me making little to nothing. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## krakow (Jul 31, 2008)

Tortfeasor said:


> My wife has been offered a great job in Dubai. I am an attorney here in the US, though I have no idea how desirable that may be in Dubai
> 
> What do attorneys make in Dubai on average? I am also open to business related positions (I am a business owner and have an economics background).
> 
> ...


Hi there
I'm a support professional and have been offered an excellent role with a law firm in Dubai. You should be able to use a recruiter in the US to get you are position with any of the US, magic circle or local firms - it depends on your specialisation. FirstCounsel, Mahlab, Dolman and Hay all recruit for the Middle East. TotallyLegal is also a good site to try. Speak to these recruiters to get an idea of salaries.

Like you, I've been offered the role and my husband is coming on a visit visa until he finds a job. The UAE embassy in Australia told me to get my marriage certificate attested as there is a possibility of me being able to sponsor my husband (even though I'm not a nurse, teacher or doctor).

Good luck


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would advise that you get a job before moving to Dubai with your wife. As a lawyer, you should be able to find a job as there are lot of major law firms in Dubai. I personally would lean towards a Western company as you are already accustomed to their way of doing things. Just tailor your CV to the role you are after - competition is big and oftentimes, it will be your experience that sets you apart from the crowd. Is it not an option to move to Dubai with your present company?

The visa rules have changed since Aug 1 so you will only get a 30-day visa at the airport. Immigration officials are also not keen on people coming in on visit visas to seek employment. You will also have to leave the country and enter on an employment visa (in most circumstances) if you are able to secure enmployment and that in itself, would be an added expense. If you do plan to job hunt whilst in Dubai, I would advise doing all the research beforehand and having a good idea who to contact when you arrive. If possible, set up a few interviews. Once you start getting interviews, then things move a lot faster.

However, if time permits, I would say to try and get a job before moving to Dubai.

Best of luck!


----------



## Tortfeasor (Aug 24, 2008)

Maz25 - No. My present company is a very good regional US firm, but they do not have an international presence. Have any attorneys from the U.S. successfully used recruiters to obtain legal employment in Dubai? If so, which ones did you use? Krakow, thanks for those legal recruiter suggestions, several of them look helpful. Thanks


----------

